# Wondermedia WM8850 problem



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what has happened, I have a WM 8850 it started playing up and now it won't do anything apart from allow me to open my gmail account to read mails.It has lost everything else and won't go through the full process of opening up. It goes to a blank screen with just the tool bar showing. it will try to download updates but they don't install just carry on running until I stop it,. Hope this is in the right place. Thanks for any info. pin62.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

pin62 said:


> Can anyone tell me what has happened, I have a WM 8850 it started playing up and now it won't do anything apart from allow me to open my gmail account to read mails.It has lost everything else and won't go through the full process of opening up. It goes to a blank screen with just the tool bar showing. it will try to download updates but they don't install just carry on running until I stop it,. Hope this is in the right place. Thanks for any info. pin62.


Unless you running DOS then this is(was) definitely the wrong section. It seems the Wondermedia 8850 is an Android tablet so let's move this thread to the Android section.

I assume you have fully rebooted the tablet?


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Rob,I have connected tablet to my laptop and found all the stuff I have on the tablet is still there but it is not showing anything on the screen and I cannot download or search for anything. I have managed to go to the usb device mode options. I have done a factory reset a couple of times but not sure if it went through the full reset, thanks for coming back to me. I'm not very good with computers. pin62.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If it looked like this




then it was reset.


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello plodr, I have done all this before its gone to the Android and also said it was updating then nothing.Will try again and see if it will work. Thankyou for your help.pin62.


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thankyou. I was pressing the wrong button. now working ok. much appreciated thanks again plodr.


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought that I had solved the problem but it won't install apps or update, otherwise its working.pin62.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is one of the updates for the Play Store by chance? If so do that one first. Restart the tablet and try installing any App updates one at a time.

Or see this tip: http://androidforums.com/wondermedia-wm8850/657861-problem-solved-no-more-failed-downloads.html


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have tried all what you said but it didn't work for me.Going to do another hard reset and see if that will work.Thank you for your help its much appreciated.pin62


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

It looks like it has packed up all together. Thanks for all the help given.pin62.


----------

